# Auto Detox: Porsche 996 Turbo



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time to read another detailing thread from Auto Detox - www.autodetox.co.uk

This time we have a 45 hour Porsche 996 Turbo paint correction detail

A new client for me after a lengthy phone call & answering all the clients questions they decided on a 4 day detail to restore this stunning Porsche Turbo back to its former condition

The list they had in mind was long I also added removing the Turbo Badge & cutting a new tape template prior to replacement for a super clean look on the rear

The car arrived with me a few days prior to the detail date, I'm very flexible with drop off, collection time & dates as not everyone is available when the detail starts/finishes

Here we go lots of pictures coming your way !

The car was really quite clean on arrival so I opted to remove the Turbo badge before wash prep, if the car was filthy dirty this would not have been the case

No heat here the badge is attached to plastic so dental floss & a little patience

Before:










Old sticky left which was easily removed a little later as you will see










In one piece & stored safely away










Their Spa sticker had lost a letter or two, they really did not want to loose it but as it was ugly they asked me to remove it & immediately got on the phone to a friend who was at Spa that weekend to get them a new one, Awesome ! 










The Donington parade sticker was also destined for the bin










With all that taken care of it was spoiler up time & head outside for the wash prep










With all my wash stuff set up as usual I started with the wheel arches a thorough jet wash out liberal BH Surfex HD applied & cleaned with my trusty long handled Vikan brush










After each corner a thorough rinse out & tyres next on the agenda Surfex again along side a stiff brush to remove old tyre dressing



















The alloys were recently refurbished & to a very good standard too, good they did not escape the cleaning though, good jet wash, acid free wheel cleaner & a variety of brushes










Notice the Porsche badge pointing to the valve, the owners know their car very well










Large wheel woolie










Perfect for in here










Mini woolie










Made for in here










Mini wool wash mitt for behind the spokes










Swissvax wheel brush for faces & calipers










Good rinse to finish










Engine bay:

WIth these I always stuff the air intake with 3 cloths just to be safe, jet wash set to low pressure & rinsed off










Surfex put to good use once again & a medium detailing brush worked well for me



















Low pressure rinse & initial dry with mf cloths










Bodywork:

Jet wash pressure reinstated to normal & first jet wash of the day to the paintwork before PM3 non caustic tfr applied all over car via pump sprayer










Good rinse off all round










Back out came the APC & an lovely AF brush for the cleaning

Lets start here



















Nice long bristles make easy work of getting in here










Getting there










Other bits around the car too



















Thorough rinse off & Auto Finesse Avalanche applied










Another jet wash, washed 2 buckets with plush wash mitt & Lather shampoo



















Tar remover time, there was not if any tar on the car

Applied










Nice clean cloth to work with



















Good rinse making sure all product is gone










Clay time, AF clay










Not a lot to write home about, hardly anything came off but still well worth claying the whole car










Final quick wash, rinse & dried with plush drying towels










Inside, remember the Turbo sticky ? makeup pads with a little T&G remover left to soak a wee while easily took care of it, while this was doing its thing I finished off drying the door shuts etc










The Porsche badge was lovingly removed for full access on the bonnet, this was cleaned & replaced later in the detail










By now the sticky on the rear was done, the outline was easily removed during the polishing stages










I moved on to take paint readings around the car with the Positector










Time to show you what condition the paint was in, under the 3M Sungun & metal halide light

















































































































































There we have it, as usual I started on the bonnet & did some testing, remember this is just the first stage




























Not looking too bad. After some more work on that area I moved on to the wing




























Passenger door under halide light










Before:



















During:



















Before:










During:










Sill 50:50










After the first 2 stages of machine work the car had gathered a little dust ! So about 7.30 on thursday evening I drove the car outside for a quick wash










Already looking much glossier on the late evening sun out side the unit










A quick wash,dry & back into the unit ready for work to commence the next day

Final stage with 85RE & a thorough paint clean with Eraser










Lets have a look at the paintwork now ?































































































































Turbo badge measured & replaced










Paint cleansed with Rejuvenate










Paintwork waxed with Desire










Mint rims on the alloys










Crystal on the glass










Exhausts polished & sealed with these two










Along with other trim dressing with Nanolex, tyres dressed & interior detail this is how she stood after 45 hours of work






















































































































My favourite to finish ! 










Gent's hope you enjoyed the detail as much as I did, more of the same to come in June

Regards
Barry
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job with loads of pics ! Cool .


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great write up Barry, love to see a properly done 996 Turbo


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely work Barry. The 996t is the best looking 911 IMO


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

very nice finish! lovely work done there matey


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Lovely job mate! Used to own a seal grey one in 2004. Fab car:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

stunning colour and car.Love the after correction colour reflections.Lovely work Barry


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Great finish - what adhesive did you use to refit the 'Turbo' badge if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job there 

Callum


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

great work, attention to detail second to none :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great work and nice write up too!:thumb:


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

Want one.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice jam jar that ! surprised the owner didnt want all those stone chips sorting.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great Baz, very rewarding colour to work on to.:thumb:


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stunning, gorgeous car :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Super job there


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

Fantastic work and write up :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Top, good work...


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

That will do nicely Baz. Great work as usual and a nice write up. 

Stunning colour especially with the flake pop you dragged out of the paint work.

Have to hand it too people who take decent photos whilst cleaning I am constanly forgetting due to my cleaning coma/auto sleep.


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Great finish!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

sprocketser said:


> Great job with loads of pics ! Cool .





Miglior said:


> great write up Barry, love to see a properly done 996 Turbo





G105ALY said:


> Lovely work Barry. The 996t is the best looking 911 IMO





sebjonesy said:


> very nice finish! lovely work done there matey





carrera2s said:


> Lovely job mate! Used to own a seal grey one in 2004. Fab car:thumb:





s3 rav said:


> Great work.





StamGreek said:


> stunning colour and car.Love the after correction colour reflections.Lovely work Barry





Tricky Red said:


> Great finish - what adhesive did you use to refit the 'Turbo' badge if you don't mind me asking?





Spotless Detailing said:


> Great job there
> 
> Callum





tonyy said:


> Fantastic work:thumb:





Andrew Goacher said:


> great work, attention to detail second to none :thumb:





s29nta said:


> Great work and nice write up too!:thumb:





Dr 0CD said:


> Want one.





enc said:


> Nice jam jar that ! surprised the owner didnt want all those stone chips sorting.





Gleammachine said:


> Looks great Baz, very rewarding colour to work on to.:thumb:





bmerritt87 said:


> Stunning, gorgeous car :thumb:





gb270 said:


> Super job there





AnilS said:


> Fantastic work and write up :thumb:





Luis said:


> Top, good work...





Soul Hudson said:


> That will do nicely Baz. Great work as usual and a nice write up.
> 
> Stunning colour especially with the flake pop you dragged out of the paint work.
> 
> Have to hand it too people who take decent photos whilst cleaning I am constanly forgetting due to my cleaning coma/auto sleep.





Charge Chris said:


> Great finish!


Gent's apologies for late reply very busy the past few weeks. Thanks for the kind words & comments on the work, I really enjoyed this job & glad you guys did too :thumb:

Cheers Baz


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Incredible work as usual Barry! may i ask what metal halide lamp you are using?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Ojai said:


> Incredible work as usual Barry! may i ask what metal halide lamp you are using?


Thank you ! :thumb:

The metal halide I used are 150W metal cased weather proof building lights

I had a quick google for you but they dont make it easy to search in a different country :lol:

Cheers Barry


----------

